# My Fireball Cherries and CRS/CBS



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, they are Painted Fire Red Cherry Shrimps, and my crystal red/black shrimps. Painted Fire Red is too long a name and I don't really like how it sounds so from now on I am naming them Fireball Cherries!  Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

very nice shrimp. Makes me wanna try to setup a shrimp tank again haha.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice, love the fireballs LOL.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Just gorgeous Ashley!! They look great. I asked on fb but will here as well are the painted fire reds neocaridina or caridina?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Just gorgeous Ashley!! They look great. I asked on fb but will here as well are the painted fire reds neocaridina or caridina?


They are neocaridina, Fireball Cherries!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Fireball cherries is a great name! And they look great as well.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Will the fireball cherries and the white stripey shrimp breed and produce shrimp that are red and white, but more red?


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

wish i can have some of these beauty.shrimpiiiii


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Fireball cherries is a great name! And they look great as well.


Hehe... thank you~! Yes, I like that name too!



Sandy Landau said:


> Will the fireball cherries and the white stripey shrimp breed and produce shrimp that are red and white, but more red?


nope, they are different species, Fireball Cherries are neocaridina, while striped crystal red shrimps are caridina.


----------

